# Derailer



## mad5066 (Oct 8, 2019)

Finally got this project done, first time experimenting with water slide decals. I'm very pleased with the results and it fired up upon testing!


----------



## Barry (Oct 8, 2019)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2019)

Ridiculously clean! I noped out and bought the faceplate when building mine. The thought of drilling and labelling all the controls caused me anxiety. haha. You executed it perfectly. Well done.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 9, 2019)

Awesome looking  and very neat build ..how does it sound ? 

Mike


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Ridiculously clean! I noped out and bought the faceplate when building mine. The thought of drilling and labelling all the controls caused me anxiety. haha. You executed it perfectly. Well done.


Thanks, I appreciate that! Me too actually, I definitely took my time. Did the layout in photoshop, having a border helped make everything neat and straight. I soldered the pots to the pcb first, then with the toggle switches already screwed into the enclosure, I put the pcb with pots already soldered into the enclosure then soldered the switches so it made it a lot easier.


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 9, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome looking  and very neat build ..how does it sound ?
> 
> Mike


I'm very happy with the sound so far, only got to quickly test it with a strat last night but I'll be putting it through the paces tonight with different amps and humbucker guitars. It's very versatile and I like the amount of gain on tap. I didn't experience any unwanted oscillations or other nuances. The Brite switch can be a little noisy but so is the original and looking at the schematic it makes sense seeing what it's doing and the RC corner frequency values.


----------



## Caedarn (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks great.  I bought the PCB and have this in queue (although I might not get to it for a while). I really like the knobs you used.


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 9, 2019)

That's a tidy build, nice work!


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeR3155 said:


> Looks great.  I bought the PCB and have this in queue (although I might not get to it for a while). I really like the knobs you used.


Thanks! Yeah I know the feeling, I have about 7 others in queue. I believe I got the knobs from smallbearelectronics but can't remember since it's been awhile and I repurposed them.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

Beautiful front panel art, excellent build quality inside.  I'm afraid to use the long-handle toggles, scared they're get stomped on and broken.


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 11, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Beautiful front panel art, excellent build quality inside.  I'm afraid to use the long-handle toggles, scared they're get stomped on and broken.



Thank you Chuck! Ah if they do easy repair but this one will probably just see home/studio use.


----------

